# Meet Shamar :)



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

My new LGD, a female brindle Anatolian. She's meeting my BC here in the pic.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Wait, you mean you got an Anatolian puppy to guard your dog???

Good looking pup non the less, should be able to guard that little dog just fine.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

lol, no, she's to guard my sheep and goats. She just happens to be meeting my BC there in the picture.

thanks  she seems to have a good disposition for her task so far.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

great looking gal, keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks! I will


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Love that color! I've heard nothing but good things about the Anatolians. Congratulations!


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, I really like the brindle too though I hear the brindle isn't registrable by the US standards of the breed. Not sure why, personally I think it's a great colour.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Trying to get her acclimated to barn living and bonded with the livestock but goodness it's hard to walk away and not take her with me when she starts crying as I leave the barn.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Do tell! I had a terrible time letting my Karakachan stay in the barn the first few nights.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Ah well, feeling like a failure on the lgd front today. Looked away for a minute and she was playing with a goat kid whom she grabbed by the leg and injured.  I'm just not sure how to socialize her with animals that are either big enough to hurt her or small enough that she can hurt. Being penned away from them might keep everyone safe but that's hardly letting her bond with them.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

the way I have done this so far is by having them "bond" through a fence, she is a pup and will play like a pup. the only time she should be in contact with them is when you are there to tell her no. i was told it can take up too a year and a half till they can be trusted with livestock. from people I have talked to the only time they leave the pups around is when there are already trained LGD's on the premises to discourage the pup from chasing and nipping. great looking pup. just remember 1.5 years of work and training= 8-10 years of unimaginable protection. I love my Anatolian, irreplaceable. 10 months old already chased away a Lab trying to mess with the goat & caught a tweaker trying to steal the neighbors ATV. Good Dog!


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks,Jolly, I've been doing that now. She's kind of an escape artist so it's not easy. I let her out for Closely supervised free time and pen her otherwise. At night, a ewe and her lambs are penned next to her. I think she badly wants to make a friend and I'm trying not to be it but it's tough to not be when she seems to be rather lonely.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe one of your older stock, one that "won't take no sass" from a pup. we got our original goat, horns and all. he was older and sure put our pup in his place when he would play to rough. now we are moving onto a kid, to see how he does.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I definitely have a few that won't take any cheek from a puppy. A little mini Alpine smacked her a good one and made her yell like she was being murdered. Right now I only have one goat who is not a mother of a young kid and a crotchety ram that I would never trust alone with her.


----------

